# Not identifying with thoughts



## WorkingOnIt (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi all,

Today I feel lost in that I feel like I have no beliefs to anchor on to. I know it sounds crazy, but there just seems to be too many sides to every issue. Often in life I have tried to create workable solutions to everything, and it worked. With DP I feel just lost, no beliefs or answers to anything seem correct. I can't trust my perception or any thoughts I have.

Anyone have any input on this?


----------



## Jkbobell (Feb 1, 2015)

Absolutely can relate to this. I barely can leave my home and driving is a scary thing to me. Like I can't trust the light is green or trusting that I can pull out onto the road without traffic coming.

I could go on and on but its very difficult to form a thought. Especially ones that don't just sound like I'm rambling or trying to have a pity party.

Sorry not much to add other than I don't think your alone by no means.


----------



## sunjet (Nov 21, 2014)

Buddhists are teaching themselves for decades for not identifying with their minds. This is a superior way of beeing, being able to watch your mind from a side.

But we are afraid of it. Maybe it's a gift and we don't need to be scared of. Don't react with fear because it will see the detachment like a threat and you'll fall in a bad habit of thinking.

Let it be, and it will fade away but you will be able to recall it whenever you want.


----------



## Anonymity (Jul 8, 2013)

This is issue is really dominant in my life... it's just a part of the so many other unique problems DP brings along...

I would naturally tell myself that this is a good thing to adapt to because I have gained 'wisdom' or some bullshit. But in reality it is stupidity and loss of proper functioning of the brain, because I can't choose to go back and think the other way if I wanted to, plus the reasoning behind the 'distance' of normal, typical thinking isn't clear to me, and feels 'off' and 'hopeless'.


----------



## Freddy_Fred (Mar 4, 2015)

Yes! In essence, this is what DP has done to my frame of thinking. EVERYTHING is in question and the uncertainty is frightening. My beliefs, identity, persona, and on and on. However, like the third day into this(before I knew what it was), I told myself, "There is still YOU in there". Meaning, we are still ourselves. We have to remind ourselves of this even though the DP symptoms interfere with this. Not sure if I was of any help, but I too get overwhelmed by the contrast in perception of my DP.


----------



## Irene (Nov 13, 2014)

Anonymity said:


> I would naturally tell myself that this is a good thing to adapt to because I have gained 'wisdom' or some bullshit. But in reality it is stupidity and loss of proper functioning of the brain, because I can't choose to go back and think the other way if I wanted to, plus the reasoning behind the 'distance' of normal, typical thinking isn't clear to me, and feels 'off' and 'hopeless'.


LOL...exactly! I would also love to feel as though I am the enlightened one but as you said it's the loss of brain function or at least sensation of it that is detrimental.I feel like my intelligence has gone down the drain along with my self esteem and overall well being! When will this ever end!My days of clarity are few and my Dp state of mind seems as though is dominating my life.Maybe if I pretend to feel as though I'm the enlightened one, I can trick my mind into really believing this and have clarity again? It's worth a shot, but don't hold your breath...lol


----------

